# where toput heat mat in faunarium



## johnus (Jan 24, 2010)

hi this may be a stupid question but where would i put the heat mat with a faunarium like should i tape it to the bottom sorry if im wrong im new to this:blush:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi you put it under the faunarium, usually under only half leaving the other half cool. What animal is it for?


----------



## johnus (Jan 24, 2010)

leopard gecko


----------



## johnus (Jan 24, 2010)

what type of thermostat should i use


----------



## marky0283 (Nov 19, 2008)

I believe a pulse thermostat is the one of choice because it controls the temperatures more accurately then a mat stat


----------



## johnus (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cheers


----------

